# Best Scroll Saw?



## dalepage (Feb 6, 2016)

I have decided to buy a scroll saw and know nothing about them.

What's the best beginner's saw for the money, not necessarily the cheapest? How about negatives, too?


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

The Dewalt is a good saw at a reasonable price. Hegner is the top of the line in my opinion. They show up on CL from time to time. Blade changes on the Hegner are much faster than the Dewalt.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Get one that can take pinless blades, although there are a number of projects I've made with mine there are a number of small things I've wanted to make but haven't bothered knowing I can't do some of the tiniest cuts. Didn't know anything about this when I bought the saw.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Also RBI Hawk (but under new ownership-no longer RBI); Excelsior, and Excelsior clones. There are reviews on these.

I am not fond of the old style where the upstroke of the blade is done by a spring on top of the arm. Too much power is robbed by the spring on the downstroke, and the upstroke is less effective unless the spring is very powerful.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would buy a cheaper saw or a used one first and see how you like it.

You may get more help on Scroll Saw Village Forum.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Buy a pinless blade saw because the ones with the pins take a bigger hole to feed the blade through .
Look at the holding screws on the ends of the blades, avoid them if they are plastic. Look on Facebook marketplace or Craigslist for good Dewalt. I don't think you can go wrong there for a starter saw if it works good and you can avoid a high new saw price.

Merry Christmas…...Cheers, Jim
I found this one!

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/330391300881217


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Having been working with these for over 50 years, my first comment is to get the* rocking parallel arm type* NOT the spring return type. The parallel arm type enables you to keep a strong tension on the thin blade minimizing blade bend on tight curves. The next step is to decide what you want to cut. For marquetry and tiny stuff, you need a very thin jeweler's blade with fine teeth. This requires the pinless/clamp style blade holder. For general work, a pin-type blade works just fine and is the usual type of blade holder found. After this, decide if you are going to do this as a sometimes hobby or as a serious or professional user. For the hobbiest, a Chinese made saw will probably do just fine if well designed and made. For the professional, a more costly machine like a Hegner would be best. "Yer pays yer money and takes yer choice"

And one last comment. ALL scroll saws have reciprocal moving parts and vibrate a LOT. So be sure to bolt the saw down to a firm table or bench or the vibration will be very disturbing as you work.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i suggest spending the money for at least a dewalt 788. using a lower quality saw can lead to frustrations that the better quality saws dont have.
my personal chooices:
seyco
excaliber/king
rbi hawk


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Get the plans from Shipwright for a Chevalet! (They are pinless)


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

I think you'll appreciate the ease of the Dewalt or Delta's equivalent


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/138794
MAY HELP :<))


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

> Get one that can take pinless blades, although there are a number of projects I ve made with mine there are a number of small things I ve wanted to make but haven t bothered knowing I can t do some of the tiniest cuts. Didn t know anything about this when I bought the saw.
> 
> - derosa


Back when I had a cheap pinned blade saw (it took 3 inch blades) I found I could cut intricate patterns by taking the top pin out with needlenose pliers and replacing the pin with a safety pin; also I would drill two small holes (1/16") overlapping each other to form a slot for the blade to go through.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I bought a single speed Hegner via craigslist. Blade changes were a snap.

Ten years in, I sold the Hegner [for more than I paid for it] and bought a variable speed RBI with a much larger table. I like the variable speed, but I miss the easier blade changes of the Hegner.

In the end, I suspect it all boils down to, the better the machine, the more you're likely to use it and enjoy it. Said another way, the low mileage Delta I gave away nearly fifteen years ago beat a coping saw, but not by much. The higher end saws that run smooth, allow easy blade changes and so on inspire to find reasons to use them.


----------



## dalepage (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies, guys. I appreciate your experience and wisdom.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

These are rated highly at a good price.

https://cdn10.bigcommerce.com/s-wkk4jhm/products/373/images/319/st21c72__81760.1490745891.1280.1280.png?c=2


----------

